
Ask HN: What's the best solution for GeoDNS that supports failover? - jamieweb
I have some requirements but I&#x27;m struggling to find an affordable solution that does all of them.<p>I have two web servers, and would like to use GeoDNS with them, so that users are always connecting to the nearest&#x2F;lowest-latency server. Additionally, if one server goes offline, all traffic should be directed to the remaining online server automatically.<p>Basically I&#x27;m looking for &quot;Failover GeoDNS&quot;. There are plenty of Failover DNS services, and plenty of GeoDNS services, but not many that do both.<p>Does anybody have any suggestions? A do-it-yourself solution should also be fine as long as it itself is resilient.
======
colmmacc
Amazon Route 53
([https://aws.amazon.com/route53/](https://aws.amazon.com/route53/)) supports
Geo DNS and failover ...

You can configure routing to be based on specific geographic
boundaries/locations, or geographic proximity, or based on network latency.
Either way, failover works in all cases and if an endpoint fails the "next
best" will take over.

------
paktek123
Dyn have traffic director that can be used for the above.

~~~
jamieweb
Ah yes looking interesting... although it looks like more of an enterprise
product (very expensive). I'm guessing this isn't included in the $7 per month
developer plan?

~~~
paktek123
Yes definitely enterprise but maybe you can get it as an add on by paying a
bit extra. I used it a while ago so sorry can't remember the billing details.

